# I need a shed.  Thoughts on this one????



## rustywrangler (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_274592-25-L...-_-SC_Sheds+Structures++Shade_Area1-_-43113_2


Pic attached below.   I need a shed to keep some of my metal working tools in and get all of my lawn and garden crap out of the basement.

I also would like to store lengths of metal in it.    Now it being fairly cold and snowy in these parts, would this type of shed be ok for what I want to do with it?????

It won't be a work area, it will simply be storage so I can make more room in the basement.  I would weather it in to prevent stuff from rusting and give it a proper floor.

How secure are sheds like this???? 

View attachment 026862106650xl.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 3, 2010)

Rusty, by reading the comments on the Lowe's link, 4 people complained of this one not being very sturdy at all, and one customer had the roof collapse due to snow. It is a great price, but I'm afraid it might be just a little lightweight for your needs with snow.


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 4, 2010)

havasu said:


> Rusty, by reading the comments on the Lowe's link, 4 people complained of this one not being very sturdy at all, and one customer had the roof collapse due to snow. It is a great price, but I'm afraid it might be just a little lightweight for your needs with snow.


 
The demo unit at the store seemed decent, that is why I was interested.  Gonna have to think about this.   Snow load wont be too much of an issue because I fire up my roof rake whenever we get more than 6".


----------



## havasu (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you seen the wood built ones at Home Depot? They are a few bucks more, but I considered purchasing the loft type to be able to garage the jeep and Harley.


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 4, 2010)

havasu said:


> Have you seen the wood built ones at Home Depot? They are a few bucks more, but I considered purchasing the loft type to be able to garage the jeep and Harley.


 

I don't want to go that big right now because the plan down the road here is to redo the driveway and build a full size deep 2 car garage/workshop.


----------



## havasu (Jun 4, 2010)

If you have two corners at your house, you could build a shed like the one I built about 10 years ago, which I had to rip down all the way today due to bad termites.


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 4, 2010)

I thought about that but the only corner I can do that on would close off my under porch storage, block the kitchen window and I would have to move both water spikets out of the way along with my outdoor outlet box.

On top of that, city codes would want a full 4 foot foundation for that.  Damn frost line.


----------



## havasu (Jun 4, 2010)

That's too bad. I could never understand that frost line stuff. I know things "heave" but damn, they say a 3 1/2 foot foundation might?


----------



## havasu (Jun 5, 2010)

Rusty, I just got the Costco.com ad, which starts on June 10th. They are offering $300 off of a wood built 10 x 8 shed with floor kit, with 2) 2' x 8' lofts and 2) 1' x 8' shelves, and transom window, shipping and handling included, for $899.00...just in case you are still interested. Seems like a great price!


----------



## thomask (Jun 22, 2010)

I built my own shed after seeing one at a garden center that retailed about 1500.  

It is 8 x 8 feet and stores lawn equipment.  I had the roof shingled and cedar siding to match house.  It is a Salt box style and I had around 700 dollars in it total.  It has a pressure treated plywood floor over 2x6 pt floor joists and 2 x 4 walls.  It is all screwed together if I ever need to move her.  Would build next shed at least 8 x 12.


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 22, 2010)

havasu said:


> Rusty, I just got the Costco.com ad, which starts on June 10th. They are offering $300 off of a wood built 10 x 8 shed with floor kit, with 2) 2' x 8' lofts and 2) 1' x 8' shelves, and transom window, shipping and handling included, for $899.00...just in case you are still interested. Seems like a great price!


 

 Catching this late, I already have a plan in place now.  I may be moving up the time table on my garage project.


----------



## havasu (Jun 22, 2010)

You can't go wrong with that!  Make sure to leave room for that "Garage Retreat" sticker!


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jul 12, 2010)

How about putting some anti-termite stuffs on that garage. making it more sturdy.


----------



## RobbieKnobbie (Aug 1, 2010)

I always wondered: what do you do for a foundation for a metal shed like that?


You gotta be careful reading those customer reviews... you don't know how much of a putz the guy is and if the roof collapsed cause he totally screwed up the assembly. Then again... maye the shed really is that bad. I'd put more faith in what you see with your own eyes.


----------



## thomask (Aug 1, 2010)

RobbieKnobbie said:


> I always wondered: what do you do for a foundation for a metal shed like that?
> 
> 
> You gotta be careful reading those customer reviews... you don't know how much of a putz the guy is and if the roof collapsed cause he totally screwed up the assembly. Then again... maye the shed really is that bad. I'd put more faith in what you see with your own eyes.




A concrete slab is ideal or a pressure treated plywood floor over 2x6 joists 16 " o.c., raised on concrete pads and tied down, would be my suggestion.


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 1, 2010)

Exactly, a good foundation like concrete or PT wood is needed before install.


----------



## akpolaris (Aug 12, 2010)

I live in Alaska and get a lot on snow in my region of the state.  I have had 3 of those metal sheds over the years.  After assembling the shed build an inner support system of 2" X 2" along the walls.  These can be integrated into shelving units.  Reinforce the main beam with a 2" X 4" to support the center of the structure.  With the inner support structure it will hold up 4' of snow.  After that point it will need to be shoveled.


----------



## havasu (Aug 12, 2010)

That's a great idea!


----------



## GarageGuy (Sep 7, 2010)

If you decide to build your own shed, here's a link to a page that has 8 free plans available.  They are some really nice sheds too.... even though the plans are free.  Most are from old issues of Family Handyman. http://www.todaysplans.net/use-familyhandyman-shed-building-plans.html


----------



## thomask (Sep 7, 2010)

If you build your shed in 4 foot, 8 foot, or 12 foot lengths etc., you can save a lot of waste. I used 2 sheets of 4x8 PT plywood for a floor over 2 x 6 pt floor joists. This made my shed 8 x 8 feet square. Also use screws instead of nails in case you ever need to move or change the design. Shingles on roof and drip edge to protect siding. If it can match your house even better.


----------



## shamrock (Sep 13, 2010)

Take a look at these guys. You can determine what size will fit your area best, they have full steel storage sheds and also have portable soft sided sheds. They will give you a quote if you call, or you can send 'em an email. Take a look at there site here http://www.carportsandmore.com I've bought a garage and a carport from them in the past. Hope this helps


----------



## siddle (Apr 5, 2011)

You guys should try the metal carports from Absolute Steel. Metal carport kits and RV covers from Absolute Steel are of the highest quality and are fabricated with the DIY person in mind. Their toll free number is 877-833-3237.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jun 23, 2011)

Seeing the picture that was attached in your post... I thinks it is not secure because the roof is thin and when snow comes maybe it will destroy... Try to find another shed for your stuff....


----------



## siddle (Jul 2, 2011)

That's why I suggested something that is less heavy.


----------

